# Seekstuff Field tester



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

I am looking for a few fisherman who are serious about fishing and have an existing presence on social media. Testers will blog,post ,instagram the products I rep. In return you will be given existing products and new products to test in the field and post results, Simple its usually something you are already doing for free. The right individuals will be compensated with pro staff gear, free lures, rods, reels, and charter fishing trips. If interested send a PM with your telephone and email and an application will be fowarded to you.

You will be required to attend local events thruout the year.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*update*



Allan said:


> I am looking for a few fisherman who are serious about fishing and have an existing presence on social media. Testers will blog,post ,instagram the products I rep. In return you will be given existing products and new products to test in the field and post results, Simple its usually something you are already doing for free. The right individuals will be compensated with pro staff gear, free lures, rods, reels, and charter fishing trips. If interested send a PM with your telephone and email and an application will be fowarded to you.
> 
> You will be required to attend local events thruout the year.


You will be required to attend local events thruout the year.[/QUOTE]

I am looking for four more testers. I have recieved 17 pms only two impresed me. You must fish our products and you need to sell your self when you respond. You MUST have an exsiting presence on social media. This is a dream come true for the right person. Free lures, clothing, rods, and reels. BE CREATIVE


----------

